# Blueberry smoked cheese with other flavors



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2016)

Seen this in the store the other day and thought that I better grab some and smoke it up,,, Had some other flavors in the fridge waiting to go in the smoker,,,

Enjoy,,, can't wait for the two weeks and see how it is,,, 

3 chunks of the blue berry went for 2hrs of smoke,, wanted a light smoke on them the other one went for about 6 hours it was cold out and they were not taking on very much color. 

Had a bag of Orange and thought that I would give it a try and use them up. 













IMG_20161210_111530479_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 12, 2016


















IMG_20161210_111738281_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 12, 2016






had four of them,,, expensive little guys - hope it was worth it. 













IMG_20161210_111730862_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 12, 2016






Here are the other players that wanted to join in the fun. 













IMG_20161210_111846363[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 12, 2016


















IMG_20161210_111852198[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 12, 2016






Thought 2 racks are not enough so I thought I would throw on some butter also.













IMG_20161210_111916484[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 12, 2016






after about 2hrs in the smoke on the blueberry 













IMG_20161211_165855108[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 12, 2016






That soft cheese took on some good smoke hopefully I did not over do it 

Here is the rest that got about 6hrs or so of smoke 













IMG_20161211_170756487[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 12, 2016


















IMG_20161211_170800689[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 12, 2016






They sat in the fridge overnight uncovered,,,, next day vac packed them and back in the fridge for the two week rest. 

I also have to share cause I love it so much but got a new TV for the shop reg $1699.00 on sale for 577.00 Wife is not so happy with my purchase thou LOL













IMG_20161130_182917266[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 12, 2016






the one on the bench is 60,,, one up top is 32 OH I LOVE IT!!!! 













IMG_20161201_181612365[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 12, 2016






Thanks for looking 

DS


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2016)

Good looking cheese DS!

Nice score on the TV too!

Al


----------



## driedstick (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks Al,,,


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks great.   What smoker did you use?

Let us know how the blueberry is, please?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow DS---That was a Heck of a buy on that TV !!!

How was that Horse Radish Cheese?

I smoked some years ago, but it wasn't Cheddar. It was Horseradish which I love, and Cheese which I love.

I smoked it, and it tasted "Sour", but like I said, it wasn't Cheddar, like yours. All the other cheeses in that smoke were great !!

Bear


----------



## driedstick (Dec 13, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Looks great.   What smoker did you use?
> 
> Let us know how the blueberry is, please?


Thanks, Farmer used the MES 30 with the mailbox attachment 

Oh I will let you know on the cheese here in just a few weeks,,,


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice cheese DS, you have my undivided attention with the Blueberry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also great catch on the new "tool" for the shop!!

Tom


----------



## b-one (Dec 17, 2016)

Good luck on the blueberry cheese,I tried a wheel of Boursin and it was terrible.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 19, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow DS---That was a Heck of a buy on that TV !!!
> 
> How was that Horse Radish Cheese?
> 
> ...


Thanks bear,,, Love the horseradish,, one the the best I have ever had


----------



## driedstick (Dec 19, 2016)

Oregon Smoker said:


> Nice cheese DS, you have my undivided attention with the Blueberry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, I will let everyone know here really soon on the blue berry,,, I am thinking around new years,,, that will have been 3 weeks??

Ya New "tool" is working out great


----------



## driedstick (Dec 19, 2016)

b-one said:


> Good luck on the blueberry cheese,I tried a wheel of Boursin and it was terrible.


rut-ro,,,,, now you got me wondering


----------



## tropics (Dec 19, 2016)

DS I never seen Blue Berry 

We love the Horse Radish Cheese,how long did the butter smoke I have to do some

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Dec 19, 2016)

tropics said:


> DS I never seen Blue Berry
> 
> We love the Horse Radish Cheese,how long did the butter smoke I have to do some
> 
> Richie


Trops,, it was really cold out so I let the butter go the whole time also, I think about 6hrs total,, cold enough that the cheese was not taking on any color. 

DS


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 19, 2016)

Good lookin cheese.

I cant find many diff style cheese with fruit in it here, maybe not looking good.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 19, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Seen this in the store the other day and thought that I better grab some and smoke it up,,, Had some other flavors in the fridge waiting to go in the smoker,,,
> 
> Enjoy,,, can't wait for the two weeks and see how it is,,,
> 
> ...


Crapolies.Have done all but  garlic. Did the Havarti rasberry, they say soaked in rasberry ale. Bacon and horseradish. Spect I better taste the others soon. Bacon and horseradish tasted good on there own. Did mine couple months ago. Havarti, can't remember that brand off hand. Come back with it later


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2016)

Cheese looks great DS, lookin forward to how the blueberry turns out !  Nice buy on the TV too !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 20, 2016)

Looks like a nice batch of smoked dairy! Not so sure about the blueberry cheese. I had a different brand not long ago and wasn't very fond it if. Maybe because it was along the lines of cheese cake and I'm not a cheese cake fan. 

Horseradish cheese though is da bomb! Goes excellent with homemade sausages!


----------



## disco (Dec 20, 2016)

The cheese sounds great. I would put a TV like that in my shop but it would take to long for the swelling to go down.

Have a merry Chrismas, DS.

Disco


----------

